# Rug size -- small bedroom, king sized bed



## homehelp! (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi, I have a pretty small bedroom, and a King size bed. I know the room is small and cramped, and that a rug won't work miracles, but this is what I have to work with.

The room is 101" x 132" . The rug I currently have is roughly 8x11. I hate many things about this rug (grungy, dark, etc) but one thing is that it feels like a long strip down my bedroom and not wide enough. I'm on the market for a white or light rug, maybe a moroccan diamond rug.


What I can't figure out is what size should I be aiming at. I can live with either a rug that takes up most of the room, or a rug that is wider than it is long (so it doesn't look like a long stripe down the side of the room). But I am hoping someone can advise on what typical size I should be thinking of -- spatial reasoning is NOT my strong suit!

Thanks so much for any help, advice, guidance you can provide!

Pictures....please excuse the casual messiness, didn't have much time to move junk around.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That is a good size for that room. I love that red rug, but then again
I’m partial to red orientals.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a beautiful rug, imo. I don't think the rug is the problem.


If it's an older rug, you can actually take it outside & hose it down with rug soap (detergent) or even diluted Dawn dish soap. Just use your feet for friction. I've done that with good success, but, not with fine carpets.


Also, not with bleach, esp., on ammonia soaked rugs. I did that with a once white rug soaked with old dog pee and ended up with hives. (Chlorine bleach + Ammonia = Chlorine gas!) Although, the rug looked good, I didn't.



Just as an aside, I've noticed that professional carpet cleaning can leave some pretty corrosive chemicals to dry the carpet. TSP. Hard on bare feet & pets.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Once you have a clean rug or new rug, get a thick carpet pad for underneath. It's not expensive and it makes for another place to sit.


----------



## homehelp! (Feb 16, 2020)

Thank you SO much for taking the time to respond! I too in general love red orientals -- I actually have several others in other rooms in my house -- but in the bedroom I'm going for something lighter. I think this rug may just photograph well -- it is torn in a corner, I picked it up for free from a neighbor on Nextdoor -- and it is just not in very good shape. 



I am surprised to hear you like the size for the room. Does it not seem too long and thin (long from the headboard to the foot of the bed, thin from side to side)? That's part of what's driving me crazy. There is no visible gap to the rug on the long sides, but then there is around 18" of a gap on each side. I was almost thinking it might be the right size but need to be flipped the other way...but then even that way i think it would be the wrong proportions just rotated 90 degrees.


Still flummoxed about what to do, almost more so given that y'all seem to think I don't have the problems I thought I have! 


If "the rug isn't the problem"....is it the clutter, the dresser, and the wall color? Those are all things on my list eventually but first I want to lighten up the room. Lighter rug to go with the light-colored bedding is kind of my concept here.


Thanks for any additional feedback you have!!


----------



## homehelp! (Feb 16, 2020)

PS for a rug I have something like this in mind:
https://www.rugsusa.com/rugsusa/rugs/rugs-usa-moroccan-diamond-wool/Natural/200GYML01A-P.html


or this?


https://www.amazon.com/Safavieh-Casablanca-Collection-CSB806A-Handmade/dp/B00PNIY1CC?th=1


----------



## Coollerz (Dec 22, 2020)

Hey, friend. It seems like the bright color of that carpet makes your room smaller. It is because of the accent on that. And if you put it just under the bed, it does not make any sense. You can see only a small part of it. Well, if you consider buying a new rug, I would recommend you to check large rugs in the DorisLeslieBlau gallery. If you are in New York you can visit that place. If no, they have an online catalog. Last time I was there I saw a lot of rugs of creme color that would look perfect at your place. But do not throw away your beautiful rug! Put it in a bigger room.


----------



## PaulDay (Oct 28, 2020)

Have you considered getting 3 runner style rugs and place them around the bed, instead of under it.

They can be brought in all lengths, widths, styles, colors, and patterns. 

When I went to full wood floors, I still wanted to get out of bed onto something soft and warm. I also have a king sized bed w/captain's pedestal. My wife picked up 3 short nap runner rugs and placed them around the bed. Works perfect and also gives a place to stand and get dressed in the morning at the bottom of the bed without getting cold feet.

Good luck.

Have a good day.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

The rug could be oriented the other way. That is, turn it 90-degrees. You can always pull it away from the head board. The night stands don’t need to be on the rug.


----------

